# Lansing michigan/mid michigan snow & ice thread



## RoystonLawn

Hey guys, I thought since there was already a SE michigan snow and ice thread that we could create our own thread for the lansing/mid michigan area. Just wanting to see who is out there from the lansing area?
comments are welcome!!

Hope we get some snow soon, im running out of things to do around the house!


----------



## RoystonLawn

Looking like possibly 1 inch tonight for the lansing area! Hope we get it starting about 7pm and finishing up sunday morning about 4am


----------



## goinggreen

Man Are your triggers 1in? All mine are 2in triggers including the commercials we do. I heard somewhere 1-3 tonight. im hoping for 3in. I could use the extra money right now.


----------



## RoystonLawn

goinggreen;1558087 said:


> Man Are your triggers 1in? All mine are 2in triggers including the commercials we do. I heard somewhere 1-3 tonight. im hoping for 3in. I could use the extra money right now.


Yeah all my commercials are 1in


----------



## goinggreen

wow must be nice. but easy to plow


----------



## RoystonLawn

goinggreen;1558105 said:


> wow must be nice. but easy to plow


Yeah its nice, love snow 1inch at a time!


----------



## Luther

Is it beginning to stick in Lansing yet?


----------



## RoystonLawn

TCLA;1558363 said:


> Is it beginning to stick in Lansing yet?


Nope, not even snowing yet.......


----------



## Green Glacier

you guy's going to be watching it


----------



## Green Glacier

hey goinggreen thank's for the comment


----------



## RoystonLawn

Green Glacier;1558529 said:


> hey goinggreen thank's for the comment


Green Glacier i service the south penn DFCU for you guys


----------



## wseal

starting to snow good at the shop in Jackson.


----------



## Green Glacier

so you tyler? or helping tyler?


----------



## Green Glacier

wseal;1558542 said:


> starting to snow good at the shop in Jackson.


so what are doing at the shop already


----------



## RoystonLawn

Green Glacier;1558546 said:


> so you tyler? or helping tyler?


Im a sub for Tyler, but yes my name is Tyler also


----------



## RoystonLawn

Green Glacier;1558546 said:


> so you tyler? or helping tyler?


are you Dan? or are you Gary?


----------



## Green Glacier

RoystonLawn;1558556 said:


> are you Dan? or are you Gary?


Gary :salute:


----------



## RoystonLawn

Green Glacier;1558570 said:


> Gary :salute:


nice to meet you. :waving:


----------



## goinggreen

Hey guys I'm Brandon I run going green lawn & Landscape.


----------



## RoystonLawn

goinggreen;1558579 said:


> Hey guys I'm Brandon I run going green lawn & Landscape.


nice to meet you Brandon. Hope we can get out tonight and do something!!


----------



## RoystonLawn

starting to stick in the Holt/ South Lansing area


----------



## goinggreen

Gary you salting target tonight in okemos


----------



## Green Glacier

Should be done


----------



## goinggreen

yea it was when i left work tonight.


----------



## goinggreen

Gary I dont think I have ever had to send in a service request for the parking lot to be cleared with you guys servicing it. The guys before you came out with 6inchs of snow in the parking lot and tried salting instead of plowing it lets just say they were fired the next day when they plow our cart corals in under 4 foot piles.


----------



## goinggreen

What do you guys think about getting together at like bw3 sometime this week or next week. Get to know everyone that services the lansing area.


----------



## RoystonLawn

Works form me, let me lnow what day and time


----------



## wseal

did u have to salt in lansing?


----------



## RoystonLawn

wseal;1558935 said:


> did u have to salt in lansing?


I salted everything that was open today


----------



## goinggreen

Tyler what do you think about monday or thursday early afternoon this week. I work late all week so i can do anything real late this week But i might beable to next week. 
Mon 1/7or Thur1/10
BW3 
around 1:30-2pm?


----------



## RoystonLawn

Busy monday. We could do Thursday, weat saginaw location?


----------



## somervillelawn

Hey guys, I'm in Mason. I service from Mason to South Lansing.


----------



## Green Glacier

Wheres everyone at its snowing


----------



## goinggreen

Yeah i havent even been called in yet. but we normally wait untill 12-1am to start.


----------



## goinggreen

Gary I didnt know target painted the parking lot white this year lol. There was so much salt on the lot everything from tonight looks like it melted. Seems like all the roads around lansing are the same. Just washed the truck last weekend and cant even tell it was washed.


----------



## Green Glacier

goinggreen;1573884 said:


> Gary I didnt know target painted the parking lot white this year lol. There was so much salt on the lot everything from tonight looks like it melted. Seems like all the roads around lansing are the same. Just washed the truck last weekend and cant even tell it was washed.


That's what i was hoping for :laughing:


----------



## goinggreen

Hoping we get this snow on friday. I could use the extra money right now.


----------



## RoystonLawn

looks to be a busy busy next few weeks!


----------



## goinggreen

Gary target in okemos is covered looks like it was salted sometime today


----------



## Green Glacier

goinggreen;1573901 said:


> Hoping we get this snow on friday. I could use the extra money right now.


Making Money Today ? payup


----------



## RoystonLawn

dropping the blade and plowing tonight!!


----------



## goinggreen

All ready been at it for 2 hrs


----------



## bln

How much you boys getting?


----------



## RoystonLawn

bln;1588826 said:


> How much you boys getting?


3-6. Hopefully no morw than 4!!


----------



## somervillelawn

Looks like 4"-8".

I'm with Royston, I hope no more than 4". This stuff is going to be like moving concrete from the sounds of it.


----------



## Plow-jeff

Just found this thread , checking in from Lansing


----------



## goinggreen

Plow-jeff;1681038 said:


> Just found this thread , checking in from Lansing


Welcome plow-jeff


----------



## Plow-jeff

weekends lookin nice!


----------



## Plow-jeff

icy out, what did everyone do this mornin? My sites in okemos were sheets of ice! walks were even worse.


----------



## ParksLandscaping

Looking for good subcontractors for some sites in the Lansing, MI area. These are zero tolerance sites. Competitive and on time pay. PM me for details.


----------



## Diesel Dan

ParksLandscaping;2034550 said:


> Looking for good subcontractors for some sites in the Lansing, MI area. These are zero tolerance sites. Competitive and on time pay. PM me for details.


Email me. [email protected]


----------

